# Rates Raising again



## m17_jeff (Jul 12, 2005)

Just received the annual Dtv notice, they are raising their rates again... Between Netflix and other options its time to cancel or reduce service&#8230; I just cannot justify the price any longer&#8230; :down:


----------



## guins (Oct 9, 2001)

Call and threaten to go to FIOs or elsewhere. they knocked $20 off my bill.


----------



## mjh (Dec 19, 2002)

In July I got sick of the constantly increasing prices, so I cut DirecTV. I bought a TiVo HDXL which picks up 35 stations OTA and gives me netflix and amazon on demand.

I miss ESPN, NFL Network & BigTen network. But that's it. I've cut my monthly TV bill down from $65/mo to $10/mo.


----------



## reeseg (Jun 24, 2005)

I cut the cord in January and haven't looked back. The options on Digital OTA HD, Netflix, Amazon 1080p and soon Hulu Plus create a compelling reason for everyone to consider cutting the cord. 

Until NFL and ESPN events stream, I'm stuck at the neighbors for the big games, but for the less than $20 a month for everything listed above, including a few on demand purchases vs. the $140 plus a month I was paying before, it's a no brainer.


----------



## snickerrrrs (Mar 31, 2006)

Dish is offering $15 off all of their packages which are already $10 or so cheaper than Directv before the discount. Dish gives you more channels for the price also. Plus no $10 fee for HD. If the Directivo weren't almost here I'd jump. I might still unless the Directivo has some really great features. I hear the Dish DVR is basically a TiVo anyways... 

I just checked my bill $57.50 a month for Total choice (Grandfathered in). Plus 2 additional receivers(dvrs) at $5 each plus $7 dvr fee or $74.50 total a month. DO a comparison and see if its worth it to switch to Dish. Then call Directv and tell them your switching to Dish to see if they'll meet the price. I had to threaten AT&T that I was leaving to go to DSL extreme ($10 less with higher speed) for internet unless they matched the price... They did. It sucks that you have to do that to get a fair price. 

I've got an idea Directv can charge new customers for all the friggin' commercials they run to get new customers instead of passing the cost to me.


----------



## codespy (Jan 7, 2006)

DirecTV did not raise the rates for Premier customers, only all the other tiers.

Althought the $1 additional cost per receiver will affect me.

Dish has a 6 receiver limit, would not work for our household, as extreme as it sounds.


----------



## ctorg (Mar 11, 2006)

I'm actually in the opposite position. Moved into a 'new' house and haven't had any tv for about a year, just netflix w/bluray dvd plan. Started to get the itch to add more content (WAF, kids & time available wouldn't let me set up a better newsgroup streaming setup).

Started looking around - found out as a new DirecTV Choice Extra with 1 hddvr, 1 hd box, multi-room view, etc. I can get it pretty reasonable. Used the Costco $180 promo with the new intro pricing (worked some cookie browser magic) & a referral (my dad has had them since they were Primestar). Works out to $35/mo 1st 10 months, $45/mo for mo 11-12 & $65/mo for mo 13-24. Even with adding in tax and price increases (assumed this year and next) - $50/month is my cost. 

The other solution was adding a refurbed Tivo premiere with $13/mo plan, antenna, continue Netflix and add Hulu Plus (wife's shows) - for the same 2 year period - comes out to $38/month, assuming no netflix price increase (I think that's coming soon and much bigger than $1 extra). My local cable provider was insane for their pricing (suddenlink loves monopoly).

So for $12/month extra - DirecTV makes sense for our situation & content needed (we have 2 hd tv only, so for many others, that wouldn't work).

Granted, I could recoup most of the Tivo route costs if I got a good deal on a lifetime unit - but I just don't see the same options for them as their business model stands 2 years from now. Also, I do lose blu-ray rentals from netflix. But, for our viewing habits - more content that my wife & kids want and much better live sports for me. I know many will say that $50/month is too much to begin when there is so much available through downloads. If I was retired or younger without the job/kids like many, it would be much easier to do. I also think in 2 years, there will be much cheaper & easier family access options (unless the corporate machine has their way!). Love Tivo and I know that the directv version is a huge step back - but content will always be king.


----------



## catocony (Nov 14, 2006)

Since I watch around 150 Nationals games a year and another 70 or so Caps games (Tivoed but watched almost live or early the next morning), I'm sticking with what I have for now and the foreseeable future. But at $125 a month, for Premier and two SD receivers, that's a lot of loot for TV.


----------



## Admdata (May 10, 2010)

Geez I thought I was paying a lot for directv, with taxes and all the normal stuff it is $91 a month that is for 2 dvr's (1 directv and one Directivo) plus one SD receiver, and the choice extra package!! I guess I don't have much to complain about!!!

BTW: The dish DVR is nothing like a tivo, my parents have Dish and a Dish DVR I hate it, the interface sucks!!!!!!


----------



## Admdata (May 10, 2010)

codespy said:


> DirecTV did not raise the rates for Premier customers, only all the other tiers.
> 
> Althought the $1 additional cost per receiver will affect me.
> 
> Dish has a 6 receiver limit, would not work for our household, as extreme as it sounds.


That is 6 receivers, but that will be for 12 tv's! (each dish receiver, can "power" 2 tv's)


----------



## codespy (Jan 7, 2006)

Admdata said:


> That is 6 receivers, but that will be for 12 tv's! (each dish receiver, can "power" 2 tv's)


I know....we're at 10 receivers, we have a lot of TV's and an RV. Dish would be a problem.


----------



## Admdata (May 10, 2010)

codespy said:


> I know....we're at 10 receivers, we have a lot of TV's and an RV. Dish would be a problem.


Wow that is a lot!!!!! Well you aren't missing anything with Dish anyhow!!!!


----------

